# Getting old...



## Midgard

This month will be my 69th birthday. I'm in decent shape right now but am wondering about the future on the homestead when I am no longer able to bring in the wood or climb on the roof or lift 100 pound trash can onto the bucket of the tractor. While we are no poor by any means, there is no surplus money. We also don't have the community connections that would benefit us. I'd welcome any suggestions that people may have. 

Ed


----------



## Shrek

In retirement there is no surplus money same as there is none for anyone in the rat race unless they budget for it. Some call it the house fund, some the emergency fund , I was taught to call mine "pay myself first for my service of providing the income necessary to pay the monthly bills" fund, which is a long fund to list on the monthly budget so the first of the list of my monthly bills is labeled the "Me fund" and 15% of my net monthly income goes into that savings account right off the top as I continue to live below my means and also add part of any gravy income from adding part of the profits to the Me Fund also.

If I have to draw from the Me Fund I loan the money to myself at the interest rate my savings returns and add it as a structured payback on my monthly budget.

My ex wife once told me that I couldn't pay myself first for providing the labor service of providing the income to pay our bills and shortly after I responded with a "Says who? You sneak 5% or more off the top for your private money stash and I just figure it into the budget behind our savings", she became my ex wife . 

After she left I increased the Me fund back to the 20% I had it at before I got married and my current GF not only understands the concept , she also budgets herself a Me Fund savings /investment account off the top to finance her household over runs and own retirement in a few years.


----------



## MattB4

If your home is not setup for limited mobility do that now. Ramps to entryways, grab bars in bathroom. Clear floor areas of obstacles. Depending on your needs think about reducing unnecessary work like taking care of farm animals. You may also consider a alternative heating source instead of wood such as propane or even electric. Yes those will cost more (Insulate your house) but require much less physical ability to operate. 

Hopefully you will have many more years of good health left but do not rely on that but plan ahead. Perhaps get to know a neighbor that you can rely on if you need someone. Community connections require effort on your part. They will not just happen.


----------



## Sourdough

I am 69 y/o and it totally SUCKS.........however it is better than death. (I think)


----------



## Darren

Stay active. Stay happy. Don't set back and vegetate. And when your moment comes to pass beyond the brief interlude of earthly life which is less than an eye blink in the eternity of the soul's existence ...


----------



## light rain

Try to minimize risk-taking in your daily activities. The injury you prevent today could mean all the difference a few years from now.

Buy what tools/machines you need to probably compensate for your reducing level of strength. They could be new or a good second hand piece that has been maintained and is a good price.

Teach your spouse everything you know about maintaining property and finances and she should educate you on everything she knows. It reduces stress. Keep a notebook on all important directions, warranties and information that you both need to know. Update as needed. Don't trust memory.

I assume you have heat options already in place along with wood. It is good to have the option of dialing a thermostat in the event of illness or injury.

Maybe building a few connections within the setting of a church or civic organization wouldn't be a bad thing. Yes, it does sometimes come with unforeseen headaches but it also comes with a sense of friendship and security too. Prayers for wisdom are helpful too...


----------



## Jokarva

Happy early (or belated) birthday!

It's a good thing you're thinking about it now instead of waiting till the problem is right in front of you. Look at each thing you do now and think about how to make it easier now...that may keep you from wearing out early. 

My bil turned 81 last month, he has a small cart he uses to bring in loads of wood, he's already built a ramp up to their house. He does not clmb on roofs any more cause the consequence of falling are too drastic. I gave him a book for Christmas, 'Handy Farm Devices - and how to make them' that is full of old time labor saving stuff...if you can find a copy it might be worth a look.


----------



## Midgard

Thank you for the suggestions. When we got our mobile home we completely renovated it with handicapped issues in mind. We do have the option of using propane heat rather than just wood. I am an officer in two ham radio clubs and we do volunteer work so we are connected to the community to a degree. 

I do need to teach Tammy how to do some of the things I do like how to drive a tractor and use the loader. I am fairly well equipped as far as tools. I will try to minimize any "risk taking" activities. 

We are very happy. We have a good life. 

We do have some savings and can cut down our expenses. Unless, there is no extra for Me Fund. I did do that before I retired. 

I will look for "Handy Farm Devices."

We don't have any farm animals. We do have dogs and cats.


----------



## Midgard

Again, thank you all. I do have to agree with Sourdough though. 

Ed


----------



## Kasidy

Well, I'm 70 and have a few suggestions that have worked for me.

Good genetics. All my grandparents lived into their 90's as did my Dad. Mom is still living alone and ornery as ever at 96. At that rate I have YEARS ahead of me and am not old at all yet.

Keep doing all the chores you have always done. I can still drive in steel fence posts--only now I do only 2 or 3 a day instead of 20 or 30. I still cut and split all the firewood--only now it takes weeks and weeks instead of a few days. I still lamb out a herd of sheep--a herd of 8 ewes instead of 70.

Denial. Lights in the bedroom and bathroom are dim. And if you MUST look in the mirror take off your glasses first.

But of course I was only 35 until 6 years ago. Came the inevitable call from my granddaughter: "Grammy, how can you be 35? Today is Mom's birthday and she's 35!"
BUSTED!!

Keep going and keep thinking young!


----------



## Helena

We are facing the same thoughts. There are times we think we need to move south closer to our younger daughter and family..seems as though our older daughter and her husband aren't as "willing" to help with much...when our cellar flooded for the first time in 40 years and we just about ready to bail it out ourselves when we did find a small pup to buy that worked great. SIL here doesn't work (?)..but, never volunteers to help out with much of anything with us.(we are closer in a sense to younger daughter and her boys and it upsets them so when they know we are doing our work ourselves with no help) But, that's the way he is. Sp..other than that we have started to put in electric heat this winter. We have only wood heat and that is fine by now but last winter me to literally keep the home fires burning..all 3 stoves. Rented a log splitter ..but it showed me what needs to be done if or when we can't keep on going. Going to also before too long put in a shower since we now have a claw foot tub and it probably will become So if we move or not...we are realizing that if we want to stay on our homestead..we need to do things easier and more carefully. I was a visiting nurse with home care for the elderly for years and I saw what the elderly go through in their homes. So...wish us all luck..as we climb that ladder in aging !!!


----------



## rickpaul

..I found the book *Handy Farm Devices* on amazon for $14.95 a few mins. ago in case anyone is interested in it.............


----------



## Canyonero

At 58, I still do all the chores that I have for the past 15 years at our homestead, but I've learned to compensate. My workdays are shorter, so I need patience - things don't get done all at once. Machine power is a must; I just can't do all of the heavy lifting that I used to.

One of the biggest problems I see in our area is that people spend all of their money on property and home, and have nothing left for equipment. So, they wind up struggling and wearing themselves out. A few key pieces of machinery are what keeps me going. And while I do the vast majority of my own work, I recognize when I need to bite the bullet and hire something out, either because it's beyond my skill level or my physical capabilities.

As an example - my wife keeps farm animals as pets, so she needs a lot of hay. We used to haul and stack trailer loads of small square bales; miserable backbreaking work. A couple of years ago, I got a bale fork for my tractor. We found a local farmer who'll load 900-pound bales right from his pasture onto my trailer. I haul it home, pick it up with the fork and put it straight into the barn. My wife breaks them down right there, and hauls what she needs to her critters in the back of her ATV. Neither of us ever lifts a bale anymore - which is a good thing, because at this point, I don't think we could do it.


----------



## Bentley

Ed, I turn 63 in a couple weeks. I have a close friend who turned 83 back in Nov. He still cuts his own wood. He recently decided to stop hand splitting his wood and purchased a hydraulic splitter, but still cuts, hauls and stacks all his firewood. He likes to keep enough split wood for three years in the barn. He figures that should cover him if we get a really cold winter. This old fellow is a wealth of knowledge of homesteading, gardening, hunting, and making do. He has known nothing but hard work his entire life. To anyone that asks and some who don't, he says that he has been blessed by the good Lord. He has forgotten more than I know about country life and country living. I help him him all I can, but I swear he is in better shape than me. Enjoy your good health....it may last a lot longer than you think..

b


----------



## lmrose

Midgard said:


> This month will be my 69th birthday. I'm in decent shape right now but am wondering about the future on the homestead when I am no longer able to bring in the wood or climb on the roof or lift 100 pound trash can onto the bucket of the tractor. While we are no poor by any means, there is no surplus money. We also don't have the community connections that would benefit us. I'd welcome any suggestions that people may have.
> 
> Ed


My husband is in his 72nd year and I am in my 70th and we are making big changes. As I said elsewhere we are dividing our ten acre farm and selling off the house, barn and extensive gardens. We are keeping the rest, down sizing gardens and will camp April to the end of October. But from Nov to the end of March we will have a tiny house in town with no barn chores or hauling wood and driving on ice and snow. We are keeping one goat and four chickens and they will board in the winter months. Everyone has to make changes depending on their health as they age. My husband comes from long lived people but I don't and have to fight hereditary conditions. We will continue to raise our food and I will can and freeze veggies so our diet will remain the same.A year from this winter I hope we can sleep in mornings, read and eat and enjoy life without working so hard year around.Rested up by spring we will camp on our land and garden. That is our plan for retirement.


----------



## ceresone

Today is July 15 th--and I am 79 today!Still managing to care for 2 horses, 3 dogs and 3 cats. i have had several ups and downs the last 2 years, but think I'm doing better. Hubby died in 2012. only 40 acres here, but about 10 of it has to be mowed. The best advice to give anyone--is Dont Fall!! sounds simple, but I assure you, its not. do take extra care not to fall


----------



## Jokarva

ceresone said:


> Today is July 15 th--and I am 79 today!Still managing to care for 2 horses, 3 dogs and 3 cats. i have had several ups and downs the last 2 years, but think I'm doing better. Hubby died in 2012. only 40 acres here, but about 10 of it has to be mowed. The best advice to give anyone--is Dont Fall!! sounds simple, but I assure you, its not. do take extra care not to fall



Happy Birthday ceresone, I hope you had a great day!


----------



## frogmammy

ceresone said:


> ...The best advice to give anyone--is Dont Fall!! sounds simple, but I assure you, its not. do take extra care not to fall


And THAT is the BEST advice EVER, believe me!

Mon


----------



## Midgard

First off, I want to thank everyone for the replies. They were most interesting and inspiring. When I originally wrote the initial post, I was just thinking. Unfortunately, my worst fears came true at least for the time being. Last summer I had some neck surgery. From October until early February my back was in fantastic shape! I don't know what happened but in February I could hardly do a thing. Walking, bending, lifting, and even sleeping were difficult and painful. Even heavy-duty pain pills wouldn't touch the pain. I had lower back surgery but that didn't help. I am due for another MRI in a week. I did follow some of the advice I received here and hired a local man to do some work like using the chainsaw and a high school fellow to split and stack the wood. Tammy has also picked up some of the slack too but I hate putting more of a burden on her. I am glad we just have pets. I think it is important to have plans made for events like this. Again, thanks to all!

Ed


----------



## Blueridgeviews

Midgard,
I'm so sorry to hear of your set back. But even at our age, the body is amazingly resilient.
I am 64 and my husband is 73. We still homestead full time and are in great shape even though we've both had major shoulder surgery and I've had four herniated discs -- two In my neck and two in the lower back. I also have some stenosis and arthritis in the spinal areas. So I can commiserate with your back pain.
We have 25 acres with stocker steers, chickens, grow most of our veggies and fruit, and a pond we stocked last year with fish.
Just so you know -- I do fine! Even if you need back surgery -- you can fully recover, but the secrets to successful recovery are

1. Get in with a top notch physical therapist, and know that you have to do the exercises for the rest of your life. Even after years, if I stop my exercises for a week, my back tries to go out.

2. Get on good muscle and joint supplements -- magnesium, C, silica, Osteo Bi-flex, vitamin D, etc.
With these you have to experiment with what works for you, but give them at least three months trial as it takes a while to see a difference.

3. Find out what causes inflammation in your particular body. You feel it the next day, after indulging.

4. Hire out the physically hard stuff to youngsters! We have a guy we budget for three hours every other week (sometimes more often) to do the heavy lifting, digging, tractor implements, etc. He works for $20 hr and was raised locally on a farm, so knows farm stuff too.

5. Ice and Advil. When you've recovered (which I suspect you will!) and you strain yourself out in the yard, be sure to get on an ice pack and an Advil *the minute you feel pain or inflammation start up*. My surgeon taught me that is the trick to not let the inflammation get built up -- to catch it with ice and anti inflammatory meds ASAP.

Good luck to you, and know that lots of people have full recoveries even at our age.
You are probably in better shape than most men your age, so have even better chances at recovery.


----------



## ceresone

I read something yesterday, that stuck in my mind. Somewhere, there is someone that would be happy with your worse day.. makes you think, dont it?


----------



## Midgard

Hi Blueridgeviews - Thank you for your support and suggestions. I will keep them in mind. There are several which I will do immediately - like the supplements. I am taking Hi -I had my appointment today. He could identify the problem. There is another fragment of bone pressing against the nerve. We decided to wait one month to see how I am. If I don't improve I will get another operation. I am still hurting and limited but much better than before. Hugs. now. I have all ready hired a high schooler to help with the heavy work. 

I saw the doctor yesterday. I will see him again in a month. There is another related problem. When I see him I will find out if I need more surgery. On the bright side, I am in very good shape otherwise. 

Thanks again. 

Ed


----------



## oldtruckbbq

Midgard said:


> Again, thank you all. I do have to agree with Sourdough though.
> 
> Ed


I saw a facebook meme that said "I used to get up every morning feeling like a million dollars. Now that I'm older, I feel more like a bounced check."

When he hit his mid 70's I called my Dad to wish him a happy birthday and made a comment about not knowing if he actually celebrated them anymore. He told me he celebrates them more now than ever because each one becomes more precious. I've adopted his attitude.


----------



## emdeengee

Exactly. Each one is more precious with age or with illness. I am thrilled with each birthday especially as the doctors stamped an expiry date of 2 months on my butt TEN years ago! There is really only one alternative to aging and I am not ready to die just yet so will keep on fighting and enjoying the family and time I have left.


----------

